# Aol.com



## ron1 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi All

Can someone out there assist. I am trying to get hold of Jeanne Kawleski who e-mailed me. Could you please pass on this message. Her e-mail address is: kawleskikrew@aol.com

Unfortunately her e-mail address is AOL.COM. We experience great difficulty in contacting those folk who have this address. E-mails to this address bounce.

Please register with Yahoo if you need to correspond with us.

Kind regards

Ron, Fairfields


----------



## douga (Jan 8, 2008)

*I sent her an email*

Hi Ron
I passed along your request and hopefully she gets in touch with you.
doug


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 8, 2008)

Doug,
Thanks for letting me know.  I didn't realize AOL was blocking so many emails especially since I seem to be getting more than usual spam lately.

Jeanne


----------

